# that time of year again



## JohnT (Feb 5, 2016)

Well folks, 

lent begins on 2/10/2016. 

Each year I pick alcohol as my give up... 40 days dry.

Who among you, my most distinguished friends and colleagues will join me in this pledge???


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2016)

Once again, I am giving up Lima Beans for lent.....

Forgive me father for I have sinned..... 

I shall not eat my favorite food for 40 days........


----------



## Johnd (Feb 5, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> lent begins on 2/10/2016.
> 
> ...



Sorry brother, you're on your own, I'm giving up Brussell sprouts.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 5, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Once again, I am giving up Lima Beans for lent.....
> 
> Forgive me father for I have sinned.....
> 
> I shall not eat my favorite food for 40 days........



I know you are just kidding, but I just had some awesome lima beans. We use an old recipe (from Molly Katzen, I believe) of baked lima beans. Just put in a bag of frozen limas, lots of garlic cloves (halved or quartered), a cup of green olives, some olive oil, thyme or other herbs. Bake for an hour or so, and these are delish!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 5, 2016)

I figure he gave it all up for me, so anything I do to mimic him pales in comparison. I just need to honor what he did for me, if I can. I pray daily I become more like him in my dealings with others. Just wish I could do the water to wine thing, that would be really cool.


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2016)

John T, seems like you just got back from last years Lent. Time flys anymore. Arne.


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 6, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> I know you are just kidding, but I just had some awesome lima beans. We use an old recipe (from Molly Katzen, I believe) of baked lima beans. Just put in a bag of frozen limas, lots of garlic cloves (halved or quartered), a cup of green olives, some olive oil, thyme or other herbs. Bake for an hour or so, and these are delish!



I never would have thought of doing something like this. I usually just steam add butter and salt. I'm going to give this a try. I need to step out of the box a little more!

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 6, 2016)

JohnT,
Lent is supposed to be a time where we give up something we truly enjoy. You certainly have made a difficult choice!
I as yet have not decided what that will be this year. 

Steve


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2016)

And here I thought you meant tax preparation time! 

JohnT, I would think you would be rid of all your lint by now. I keep telling ya, ya don't have to give up anything, just get one of these!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2016)

Fresh cut watermelon locally grown!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> JohnT,
> Lent is supposed to be a time where we give up something we truly enjoy. You certainly have made a difficult choice!
> I as yet have not decided what that will be this year.
> 
> Steve



i actually do this every year....

there better be a heaven!


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 6, 2016)

JohnT said:


> there better be a heaven!



I'd rather prepare as if there was one than not prepare and there be one.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I'd rather prepare as if there was one than not prepare and there be one.



i hear you and AMEN!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 6, 2016)

Not catholic but I'll be praying for ya.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2016)

dralarms said:


> Not catholic but I'll be praying for ya.



the beautiful thing here is that you do not need to be Catholic to join in..


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 6, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> i'd rather prepare as if there was one than not prepare and there be one. -- blaise pascal (1623-1662)



. .


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 7, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> lent begins on 2/10/2016.
> 
> ...



A man of character, I stand humbled!

Never gave Lent a thought, I will from now on.

I may do this also. Is it just not drinking the wine? I have many rackings and bottles to do in the next month or so.

Thanks!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2016)

so would that be your own wine, other peoples wine or all wines.....






JohnT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> lent begins on 2/10/2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnT (Feb 7, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> so would that be your own wine, other peoples wine or all wines.....



That would be all forms of alcohol, not just wine..


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2016)

yep I noticed the wording after I had hit the send button. 
but hey I've already stated in several post that I aint the sharpest:: knife in the drawer
Richard
::







JohnT said:


> That would be all forms of alcohol, not just wine..


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2016)

JohnT said:


> the beautiful thing here is that you do not need to be Catholic to join in..



...or you can be Catholic and still not join in


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not Catholic, I was raised Lutheran and now I am (???). 

As always, I attempt to add something in during Lent...I feel that by extending myself more than reigning myself in that I make a difference in the lives of those around me.

This year I have pledged to be kinder to those I see every day. The homeless, destitute, the mentally unstable. I see them so often on the bus, at work, and in life. I am working on my silent understanding and empathy v.s. my instinct to fix things for everyone.

For those who ride the bus through the 'core' areas, or work in downtown; I know you will understand what I'm trying (very poorly) to say.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 8, 2016)

But you can't "win" if don't play Dan! 



Runningwolf said:


> ...or you can be Catholic and still not join in


----------



## JohnT (Feb 8, 2016)

To be honest to everyone, I do not do this for strictly religious reasons.. 

Sorry (in advance) for the length of this post...

When I was 19, I came home to fine my mother on the floor of our family room. She was having violent convulsions and was unresponsive. 

I called for a ambulance, and they rushed her to the hospital. Once there, they had to apply restraints to keep her from flailing. I was worried sick.. 

After several hours of waiting and worrying, the doctor came out to tell us that my mother was stricken by a bad case of the DT's. This was how I found out my mother was an alcoholic. She was great a hiding it. Her preference was gin, which is hard to smell on ones breath. 

After a wile I was allowed to visit her bedside, only to watch her hallucinate for several hours. Of all my memories, visiting her bedside would be the one I would like to erase the most.

My father's reaction was odd for me to take. He was, in his own way, supportive, but I could tell that this whole mess hurt him deeply. Since my Dad was never the "I love you" type of guy, I spent the next several months not knowing what to do or say. 

They put my mother into rehab for 90 days. She came out clean and sober and she has not had a drink since. It has been 34 years sober for her. 

So now I look inward. Alcoholism tends to run in families. My being a winemaker and having over 1,000 corked bottles of wine in the house might seem dangerous. So I impose rules on myself.. 

My first rule is "never on a school night", meaning that if I have work tomorrow, I do not drink. I adhere to this about 99.9% of the time, but there are a very few rare times when I might have a glass. This is usually when I have a thirsty visitor. 

My second rule is to stay away from the hard stuff and simply stick to wine and beer. Sure, I know that wine will get someone just as drunk as, say, brandy, but a glass of wine can last a while, while a shot of hard stuff is over in seconds (or at least that is my thinking). 

The third is to give up all alcohol for lent. Yes, I do believe in God, but this is really a "kill two birds with one stone" type of thing. It is also about seeing just how hard it is to give alcohol up for an extended period of time. I honestly fear having to go through what my mom went through. If I find that giving it up for lent is difficult, then I will have an early warning of a potential problem.

Sorry to get so deeply personal, but I figured that I should share with you kind folks. Each year I am surprised that giving it up is not so hard, and knowing this alieviates any worries of me becoming like Mom. With no worries, I can relax, sit back, and enjoy a glass.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 8, 2016)

John, I too come from an alcoholic situation. My dad and my mom divorced when I was 3, my dad fell into a bottle and didn't climb back out until my brother was killed in a motorcycle accident and that brought him "home". They found each other again and he climbed out just as quickly as he fell in. I think he was trying to punish himself for leaving her but I'm not sure about that. He passed in Dec 2010. And she passed Jan 2012. I've always worried about it being in my blood but I've never had a problem. To where I couldn't just stop and walk away from alcohol.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm in.

But I have a day off on 2/27.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 9, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> But I have a day off on 2/27.


 

Birthday?? 

There are no rules here. Just set you own personal goal and go for it. 

My goal is 40 days, but this year I have a vacation planned for the beginning of lent. No problem! I will just begin fast late and end my fast accordingly. In other words, my "lent" will extend past Easter.

Also, lent (ash Wednesday through Easter) is actually 46 days. There are 6 Sundays that are traditionally not considered as "Lent days". For me, the idea is to go 40 days without alcohol, so I include the Sundays, go a straight 40 days, and then give myself the option of ending my "fast" during Holy Week.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Birthday??



Nope. A get together with our old neighbors, who we haven't seen in quite a while. They love my homemade wines - especially the ports. So I'll bring some along, and enjoy a brief break from the break.


----------



## NC-beeman (Feb 15, 2016)

John, I also am giving up alcohol for Lent. I am also giving up junk food. I lost my job 2 years ago ( plant closed ) and gained several pounds due to eating and drinking too much. I have a new job and am trying to move on with my life. I know I still have a lot to be thankful for, and am trying to live like it. May God be with you.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 22, 2016)

Folks, 

My lent begins today. 

Last week I visited with my mom and dad in Florida. Dad (who has Parkinson's) was looking forward to sharing a glass of wine with me. I felt that this was important since it could be the last chance to share wine with him. Each night, Dad and I shared a glass and talked about the good old days. I would not have traded that time for anything.

So, now that I am back, it is time to do my 40 days!

So, lent begins today and will end for me on 4/1/2016 (April fools day). Thanks all for saving room on the wagon!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2016)

Day 17 (for most) and Day 5 (for me) 

How is everyone taking the Lenten vow doing??


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2016)

Going great. Tomorrow is my originally scheduled day off.  It's going easier than I thought it would. It was tough last year. Having just bought a house and trying to get another ready to go on the market, I was stressed. 

Although, I think I may have another day off next week. One of my oldest, closest friends has a fairly high up position in the government and is retiring to move on to private sector work. His change of command ceremony is next Friday, followed by a small celebration amongst a couple of us 'old high school buds' and spouses. I've asked the Pope for a special exception, but haven't heard back.  I know, I know. There's always a reason to have a glass of wine. But this one only comes along once or twice in a person's life.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2016)

Good news, 

The pope just called and I convinced him to grant you a special dispensation.  

Yup, I know there can always be an excuse. Believe me, I had a dooozey that started my lent late. 

So what do you plan on opening-up on your day off?! After 17 days I hope it's something special!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 26, 2016)

I wonder how @NC-beeman is doing?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Good news,
> 
> The pope just called and I convinced him to grant you a special dispensation.
> 
> ...



Well, we're getting together with our old neighbors tomorrow. They are HUGE fans of the RJS Port Style wines, as well as most of my other homemade stuff. I'm bringing some Orange-Chocolate and Black Forest port. I will also either bring some Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot (I have a 1.5L bottle waiting for just such an occasion), or my 2013 Carmenere.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 26, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Day 17 (for most) and Day 5 (for me)
> 
> How is everyone taking the Lenten vow doing??



I didn't give up alcohol as you have. I have sworn off all forms of sweets and processed foods, ice cream, candy, chocolate, cake, bread, chips. If you can't pick it or kill it, I don't eat it. Pretty much leaves you with seafood, poultry, meat, fruits and veggies. Most of all, I miss Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia............


----------



## JohnT (Feb 29, 2016)

Got through the weekend without a drop! 

This was easy, but perhaps the one weekend where I would have missed alcohol the most. On Saturday, I had my Niece's engagement party and last night the family got back together again for a joint "February Birthday" dinner. I think that I impressed my cousin. He said: "This weekend should count as at least 10 days of your "fast".

Day 8 and I am doing just fine...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 29, 2016)

My night off was good, but it was back 'on the wagon' yesterday. I opened a split of the 2014 Zin for my Dad when he was over and did steal about an ounce, as it was just recently bottled and I just had to see how it was doing. Otherwise, I've been a good boy.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 29, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Got through the weekend without a drop!
> 
> This was easy, but perhaps the one weekend where I would have missed alcohol the most. On Saturday, I had my Niece's engagement party and last night the family got back together again for a joint "February Birthday" dinner. I think that I impressed my cousin. He said: "This weekend should count as at least 10 days of your "fast".
> 
> Day 8 and I am doing just fine...



Special occasions are a secret weapon, you overcame like a champ! 

Toasting with another liquid, still means Cheers.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 29, 2016)

it's all mind over matter
if you don't mind
it don't matter,
keep the faith brother,
I know you have it in you to do so.
Richard::


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 2, 2016)

down right shame full, tisk tisk.
 







Boatboy24 said:


> My night off was good, but it was back 'on the wagon' yesterday. I opened a split of the 2014 Zin for my Dad when he was over and did steal about an ounce, as it was just recently bottled and I just had to see how it was doing. Otherwise, I've been a good boy.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2016)

day 16 of my lent, and I am still master of my own domain! With a plan to start bottling on palm Sunday, I will need to bottle, but not drink any wine!!! This is bad since I like to taste the wines before I bottle them. I did an "around the world" tasting on super bowl Sunday, and found all of the 2014s ready to go. Still, I would like to be sure of the wines before I give it out to the family. 

I dunno, do you folks think that I would violate my Lenten vows if I tasted using the sip/swirl/spit method??


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 7, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I dunno, do you folks think that I would violate my Lenten vows if I tasted using the sip/swirl/spit method??



I don't think so. My personal take on it is a 'taste' (which is usually only an ounce or so) is not a problem. I tasted my Zin before bottling a few weeks ago. And I will have to taste my 2015 Cabernet in the next few days to see if I was successful in reducing the acidity with potassium carbonate. But that doesn't mean that I should be pulling an ounce from all three of my barrels, and all 8 carboys at once either. I don't spit though.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 7, 2016)

What happens in the tasting room / stays in the tasting room.
I certainly cannot cast a stone.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 7, 2016)

BTW: 17 more days!!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 7, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> BTW: 17 more days!!!


 
That's awesome BB!!! 

Keep it up. Just think how much better that first glass of wine will taste after going so long without!


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 7, 2016)

To thine own self be true.


----------



## corinth (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think you are violating your lenten vows, John.What you were doing by checking the wine was for the sake of others. in many cases(no pun intended) what you were doing was also a blessing for those bottles that you will share with others.If you have not thought of this before, I think it makes you closer to Christ. Just a few thoughts.

Blessings

Corinth


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 11, 2016)

14 more days!!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 11, 2016)

20 days down and just 20 more to go (for me)!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 14, 2016)

Day 34 (for those that started on ash Wednesday). Next Tuesday can be considered as the end of your lent (since Ash Wednesday to Easter is 46 days and not 40.

Day 22 (for me). My lent continues through to the Friday After Easter (4/1). Just 18 more days! 

So far, so good. I have gone through an engagement party, A combined family birthday party, 4 get-togethers with my brothers, and a visit with my sister in law. All without having so much as a drop. 

Another big trial will be next Saturday when the family gathers to begin bottling the 2014.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Day 34 (for those that started on ash Wednesday). Next Tuesday can be considered as the end of your lent (since Ash Wednesday to Easter is 46 days and not 40.
> 
> Day 22 (for me). My lent continues through to the Friday After Easter (4/1). Just 18 more days!
> 
> ...



I've begun my countdown. But I'm down to '1'. One weekend remaining.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Day 34 (for those that started on ash Wednesday). Next Tuesday can be considered as the end of your lent (since Ash Wednesday to Easter is 46 days and not 40.
> 
> Day 22 (for me). My lent continues through to the Friday After Easter (4/1). Just 18 more days!
> 
> ...



Thumbs up!! No one can say your not being tempted, Wow!!


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 16, 2016)

YOU'LL make it I got FAITH in YOU
HOUNDDAWG::
richard


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 17, 2016)

8 days and counting. Last week, I took a bottle of the 2014 Amador Zinfandel I bottled last month and put it in the wine fridge in preparation for next Friday evening. I think I'll cook a nice steak dinner to go with it. The little taste I took at bottling made me set aside 4 unlabeled bottles for competitions. We'll see next week if I was right, or just enjoying that little sip too much due to my abstinence.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2016)

15 days for me. I like the idea of ending the "fast" with a nice steak, and something big/bold/red.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 17, 2016)

JohnT said:


> 15 days for me. I like the idea of ending the "fast" with a nice steak, and something big/bold/red.



Even though its Good Friday, it just seemed appropriate.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 18, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Even though its Good Friday, it just seemed appropriate.


 

Hey, you just gave up ALCOHOL FOR LENT!!!! So what if you have meat on good Friday?? The big man upstairs will still be very impressed!

7 days remaining for you...
14 days remaining for me....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnT said:


> 7 days remaining for you...
> 14 days remaining for me....



Getting there!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2016)

Jim, 

By my count, your 40 days are over! Do me a favor and report back with the wine that you choose as the "Fast-breaker". If you feel charitable, please post a picture of it.

I am very proud of you! Congratulations and enjoy! 

I am on day 29. Just 11 more to go. A week from Friday will see me sippin on something grand!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Jim,
> 
> By my count, your 40 days are over! Do me a favor and report back with the wine that you choose as the "Fast-breaker". If you feel charitable, please post a picture of it.
> 
> ...



I did not start on Ash Wednesday - the following Sunday was my first day. I'll wait until Friday. Besides, I've had a couple 'days off'.


----------



## Mismost (Mar 21, 2016)

Lent is not part of our "deal"! But, I do admire your convictions and the focus it places on your faith. Good job guys, stay the course. What you are going through is nothing compared to the suffering our Lord endured for us.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 24, 2016)

We went out for dinner last night and I decided I needed a Margarita. So I guess I'm done. I'm opening something shortly, but I'm not sure what. Had originally planned on my 2014 Zinfandel, but it's sunny, breezy and 80 degrees here. I might need something cool and crisp.


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> We went out for dinner last night and I decided I needed a Margarita.



Decided you were done? Or did the day make you done?


Close enough LOL

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 24, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> Decided you were done? Or did the day make you done?
> 
> 
> Close enough LOL
> ...



Had a good day. Just decided it was close enough. It's @JohnT 's fault. He told me the other day that I was done. 

PS: Having some pasta tonight for dinner. Based on the discussion today on the Eclipse Barolo, I decided that'd be a good option. I chose well. This is really getting good. Nice acidity, balanced with very good body, a touch of fruit and good tannin.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Had a good day. Just decided it was close enough. It's @JohnT 's fault. He told me the other day that I was done.



Well, kudos to all of you who could pull that off! You deserve a bottle on the house. I'll open one up and drink it here shortly in your honor.


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 25, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Well folks,
> 
> lent begins on 2/10/2016.
> 
> ...



Not a chance, my friend. Not a chance.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2016)

WAAAAAHOOOOOOO! 

My lent ends TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 31, 2016)

Aww, you might as well wait for Orthodox Easter. Just one more month...


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 31, 2016)

JohnT said:


> WAAAAAHOOOOOOO!
> 
> My lent ends TOMORROW!!!!



Hmm? Was this planned? 
Lets see , end of 40 days and on a weekend?
I have a funny feeling anything you say tomorrow will not make much science, scents, cents, since....sense. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2016)

JohnT said:


> WAAAAAHOOOOOOO!
> 
> My lent ends TOMORROW!!!!



What's going to be in your glass tomorrow, John?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Aww, you might as well wait for Orthodox Easter. Just one more month...


 

Well, I would except that I, um

errrrr

ah-ha! 

..firmly believe that one should not pretend to be something that they are not. Me, not being of that religion, I would hate to offend the great Orthodox Christians of the world. I have too much respect for these people to insult them in that particular fashion.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> What's going to be in your glass tomorrow, John?


 
Not sure yet but I can assure you that it will be a great one!


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 31, 2016)

A Fiver says it's red.


----------



## corinth (Mar 31, 2016)

*Lent*

John, and iF by chance,THE LEAST OF HIS PEOPLE MEET YOU ONE DAY WHEN THERE THERE ARE NO DAYS AND YOU SEE HOW YOUR PRAYERS AND AND HOW ALMSGIVING SAVED THEIR LIVES AND THOSE OF FUTURE GEN, BLESSED WILL YOU BE.
CORINTH


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2016)

Congrats, JohnT!! Enjoy your evening!!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 1, 2016)

Drum roll please.....

and the winner is....

one of my 2014 barrel Cabernet! 

life is good folks!


----------

